# Looking for Cutting Edge BF-110 correction set CEC48416



## hutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

I know it is a stretch, but I am looking for the Cutting Edge correction set for the ProModeller BF-110G. These are hard to get these days, but I thought I would give it a shot.


----------

